# Post your silly mugshots



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

im neither drunk or high, this is what i am normally like


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Come on anyone? Innes?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Elvis Impersonator....


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

haha.. niice. here's me! damn I'm hot!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wink smilie


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey ruby, your a flatties!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

r u wearing a Kangol hat?!?! LOL


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 innes was practising his real smileys all night, give him a round of







every body, and remember innes is not different he's special.lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

camotekid said:


> hey ruby, your a flatties!


hey!!! dont make make fun of stick-person me!!!







ok heres real me with no make up with my jammies on!!! if thats not scary i dont know what is!!!

hmm...i think i;ll change pic. ... how about stick-person me w/ my jammies on!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey you're gorgeous and admirable! I can worship you....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the innocent look...

nice pic innes..getting the photoshop warmed up...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's me and the wifey. Rated PG-14


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ruby, your slammin....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since I am at work all I have is my pic that is in my profile. The pic was taken in 1983.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

This is one of the first pics kev took of me this is when I still had my bangs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

really goofy


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

pcrose said:


> really goofy


 hehe! thats awesome!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Here is another this is normal


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

im the one on the right


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dam...i see u guys were in disney land pcrose. I havent been there in years. I love that place.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

ok... no more stick ppls... me and my roommate on her 19th b-day... whata bad pic!!!! completely tanked...and yeah, I spilled the drink all over myself right after the pic was taken. whata loser...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i got some dumb ass friends i can post pix of. let me see what i can come up with...

this is a friend in AZ tommy. looking all fuuuccckked up


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...lmao new years 2002... mondo on the right drunk as hell about to fall..


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

ohh man this is great... john all wasted...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

these guys are not drunk...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

lmao nor are these guys...









*pic removed*


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh man you guys dont know what you got yourself into seeing....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

more of mondo and john...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k no more newyears pix....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

but i got some more drunk nights....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

more... benny


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

lmao.. sorry so big... and nasty


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i love catching those pic that you dont know what the hell they were doing...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was driving down the canyons about 100mph and shes crying, im drunk, hes drunk with a dumb ass hat on that he found and the person sitting shot gun has no seat belt on cause she wants to get there faces.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k thats all... i thinki put enough. hope i did make you laugh.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

LMAO that look on the face of the gal on the alst pic is hillarious in contrast to yers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> r u wearing a Kangol hat?!?! LOL


 no, Im not


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

/hijack


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is the best I got...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> This is the best I got...


 more pda


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> i was driving down the canyons about 100mph and shes crying, im drunk, hes drunk with a dumb ass hat on that he found and the person sitting shot gun has no seat belt on cause she wants to get there faces.


 shes kinda hot. Ne more pix of her?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dracofish said:


> This is the best I got...


 is that the dude that got a vasectomy?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> oh man you guys dont know what you got yourself into seeing....


 Girl in the red is hot.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oye we were in disneyland and melissa's man looks like a smaller version of the rock


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

melissa have you ever seened "stir of echos"..you kind look that girl..that breaks her nail..

see if i can find a picture


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is my picture


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> here is my picture


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's me (left) and my co-worker laura (right)


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla quoted "i dont have any silly pic of myself" but he never said ChErRiEliPz510 had any of him...







which i do muahahahahahahah


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude. al is kinda jacked. Pfury regulator!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> here is my picture


 heyyy waaaait a minute...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what you dont like me


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes said:


>


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 geez i ask for advice from you







you look younger than me :bleh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 but much more likely to keep fish alive


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla quoted "i dont have any silly pic of myself" but he never said ChErRiEliPz510 had any of him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla quoted "i dont have any silly pic of myself" but he never said ChErRiEliPz510 had any of him...
> ...


 burn!!!!









i havnt lost a fish yet Innes :bleh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> ...


 no, they just die, or you give them back when ill :rasp:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 fine you caught me i did give back one fish









but never had a fihs die on my :bleh:

but i did lose one of my scorpions once


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 why you got arowana RIP in your sig then?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


oops forgot







i miss him to







along with my wolf fihs







and my scorpion









damn it is sad week for me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> RhomZilla quoted "i dont have any silly pic of myself" but he never said ChErRiEliPz510 had any of him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someones gonna get an ass whoop'in tonight!!!









I freak'in look like a blowfish, or a Kissing Gourami









Revenge is in the making!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> ChErRiEliPz510 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla quoted "i dont have any silly pic of myself" but he never said ChErRiEliPz510 had any of him...
> ...


 those kissin fish are awsome man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its officail innes is jack from "will and grace"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> its officail innes is jack from "will and grace"


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Feb 4 2004, 08:02 AM
> its officail innes is jack from "will and grace"


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Rock and Roll. Dokken Baby!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nice one alvin!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here i just snapped this pic i was bored


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

shave the facial hair


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my beer is better


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

pcrose said:


> shave the facial hair :nod:


 Im lazy and im getting a haircut 2morrow and she will do it for me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

REVIVE


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK is sexy


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

every one is drunk!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my beer is better


 You Beer Sucks, p*ssy American Beer...... But at least it's not Light.....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well Here are some of my pictures of me and my buds. I have about a hundred, but i'll post just a few of the many drunken nights.

Here's Getz Dancing Wacky:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my little, Halipino, making some captain and cokes. We finish a whole handle every initiation night...tradition calls.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Me drunk trying to take a picture of myself.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2. didn't know it took the picture tried again, this is after the whole handle of captain. by the way, my fiance was driving and saying waht a dumbass I am. it was funny.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Lastly, the Curlmeister doing it up.

Joe


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> Me drunk trying to take a picture of myself.










Great pics dude


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> me


 hey its Simply Red


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

The caption on Nitrofish's picture should read, "Shhhhh..Dude, I just poured dish washing soap in the coffee pot. Wait till they try the coffee..."


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

more silly pics please


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

more pics









**
^


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

moi... this is how i usually look.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

not really funny, unless you count the hair


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my disfunctional family
me, my mom, sister jenny,sister jessica


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pics guys! Those are great!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

the first pic is me now

and this is me about 8 years ago


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: my girlfriend bathromm series 1
she's making faces at herself and dident know i was looking


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: =look at me im always closing my eyes in pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great pics guys! keep 'em coming







they all make me laugh


----------

